# Vorstellung+Frage Ruderboot Arkona ( Wiekerboote )



## findewas (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

kurze Vorstellung meinerseits:

Ich, Micha aus Berlin,48Jahre jung,Gelegenheits- Binnen -Angler mit Schein, habe mir letztes Wochenende nen gebrauchtes Ruderboot Typ Arkona (Wiekerwerft ) mit 8 PS Honda zugelegt.

Einsatzgebiet von Dahme / Wolziger See bis zur Teupitzer Seenplatte.

Der Vorbesitzer des Bootes war auch Angler und hat das Boot entsprechend mit Halbkajüte und Steuerstand ausgerichtet.

Im nächsten Jahr möchte ich mal Richtung Rügen, Bodden und die Ostsee besuchen.

*Keine Sorge, Tonne 5 wird nicht angesteuert !!|bla:*

Hat jemand von Euch auch solch ein Boot oder Erfahrung mit diesem und kann mir Tips bzgl.Sicherheit und Boots-Verhalten in o.g. Fahrgebiet ( Rügen ) geben?

Es soll ja CE - C haben, jedoch kommt mir das Freibord im Heckbereich ziemlich flach vor, der Bug ist ja schön nach oben gezogen, da mache ich mir keinen Kopf.

Allgemeine Tips für sinnvolles Zubehör wären auch nicht schlecht.

Danke und Gruß
Micha


----------



## HD4ever (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Vorstellung+Frage Ruderboot Arkona ( Wiekerboote )*

|welcome: hier im AB ! 
sieht doch nach nem sehr brauchbaren Angelboot aus mit dem du sicher auch mal im Küstenbereich auf der Ostsee los kannst #6
wenn es Kategorie C hat dann heißt das ja noch lange nicht das du damit offshore fischen gehen kasnnst ....
wünsch dir schon mal viel Spaß und Erfolg damit ! 

vielleicht kannst dir damit ja auch nen kleines Küstenschleppangelboot herrichten mit 1-2 kleineren Downriggern und nen paar Edelstahlrutenhaltern ....
meine ersten "Trollingboote" auf der Ostsee hatten ne ähnliche Größe ( Orkney 440 / Terhi Micro fun ) ... damit kann man sehr viel Spaß und auch Erfolg haben ! #6
so sah meine damalige Orkney aus .... 4,4m x 1,7m mit 8PS AB


----------



## findewas (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Vorstellung+Frage Ruderboot Arkona ( Wiekerboote )*

Hallo,

hier noch Angaben zum Boot:


*Hauptdaten 
*_Basisboot​_
​​​​_*ARKONA*_
_ist in zweischaliger Bauweise_
_mit verschließbarem_
_Tankraum im Heck, verschließbarem_
_Stauraum im_
_Bug und Mittelducht gebaut._
_QUALITÄTSBOOTSBAU AUS DEUTSCHLAND_
_*4,15 m L*_
_*1,57 m B*_
_*0,54 m Freibord*_
_0,15 m Tiefgang_
_2/10 kW Motor_
_ca. 135 kg Gewicht _
_4 Personen bis zu_​
_330 kg_

_Gruß_
_Micha_​Deine Orkney kommt meinem ziemlich nahe, zumindes optisch. Was ich ziemlich schnell verändern werde, ist der Steuerstand. Sieht zwar knuffig aus, jedoch saugt sich das Boot mit meinen 100 Kg Gewicht dermaßen fest, wenn ich hinten sitze, das geht gar nicht. Sitze ich in der Mitte, komme ich ins Gleiten, sitze ich hinten sinds ca. 8 Km/h weniger.
Am Wochenende werde ich mal die Motortrimmung verändern, vielleicht wirds dann besser.
Wieker Boote bietet einen Steuerstand für den vorderen Bereich an, den werde ich mir im Winter gönnen und einbauen.
Gruß
Micha​​


----------



## HD4ever (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Vorstellung+Frage Ruderboot Arkona ( Wiekerboote )*

fährst du damit meist allein ?
was mich dran stören würde ist das der Fahrstand so weit hinten ist |kopfkrat
besser wäre ja vor der vorderen Sitzbank - danke das du dann ne sehr viel bessere Geweichtsverteilung haben dürftest ...

wie schon gesagt, bei ruhiger See kannst du dich damit sicher auch mal an der Küste rumtreiben - Bodden sollte natürlich auch gehen


----------



## Eisbär14 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Vorstellung+Frage Ruderboot Arkona ( Wiekerboote )*

Hi Micha. der Steuerstand muss auf jeden Fall vor die mittlere Sitzbank,
sonst läuft die Arkona überhaupt nicht.
Bei einer 10 Ps motorisierung läuft sie etwa 25-28Kmh, dazu mußt du aber unbedingt in der Mitte sitzen damit das Boot ins gleiten kommt.
Die Arkona ist ohne Problem bis zu Windstärken 4-5 Boddentauglich und bei relativ ruhigem Wetter kann man auch schon mal ein ganzes Stück auf die Ostsee rausfahren.
Bei uns sind das schon mal die Gebiete um die Greifswalder Oie.


----------

